# What size arm would you say you have to have to be classed as big?



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

*How big?*​
15-16" 359.33%16-17" 6918.40%17-18" 11229.87%18-19" 7820.80%19-20" 379.87%20"+4411.73%


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

For the average person on the street to say, 'he's got big arms' how big do you rekon your arms have to be?!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

dont know exactly but if we are talking average guy on the street not big - look at all the fuss over daniel craig by the masses just for getting a six pack

fat too easily impressed


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

all relative to how big the rest of you is, mine are just about 19" but i personally thinks thats no-where near big enough....

for me 20"+ is big..........


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Your average person in street imo would say i a person with good definition on arms, 18-19" is big to be honest , mine are only jus short of 18" and peopleat work think ive got big arms. If i went to a gym then im like everyone at work jus normal if not below normal. Very relative. for me big isnt the issue good definition of biceps heads and triceps is far more impressive.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah I think its all relative. If you're 12 stone and got 19 inch arms then I'd say they were big but if youre 18 stone with 19 inch arms then I wouldnt


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

if you are lean then I'd say anything about a 15" is considered as big from the general public

I love fatties who reckon they are rocking 20" but they look a mess!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

"normal" non going gym people think my 15 inches are big, makes me a happy russ russ


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

agreed a ripped arm dosnt have to be big to look impresive ,


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

its all relative to how proportianate and shapely the arm is on any given person,a lean 18'' arm on someone of average height will look mahoosive to the guy in the street


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

DB said:


> if you are lean then I'd say anything about a 15" is considered as big from the general public
> 
> I love fatties who reckon they are rocking 20" but they look a mess!


I love that you can't tell the difference between their tensed and untensed arms, yet they still think they're stacked.

Fat doesn't tense, fat****s.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine on a pump are about 16.5" at very best! I've had people say I have big arms when they're cold, I'd rather flash a tricep instead anyway, think people would be much more impressed if you had a horseshoe shape.

Also, my left bicep peaks much better than my right, the right one, no matter how hard I tense tends to just stay rounded and not peak so my biceps look different  bad times.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Depends, on height, weight, bones, length or arms etc etc etc etc etc.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Depends on the arms length and the height of the person.

Sub 5ft5 16+

5FT5-10 18+

Above 5ft11 20+


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Depends on the arms length and the height of the person.
> 
> Sub 5ft5 16+
> 
> ...


I'm in trouble then... :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Depends on the arms length and the height of the person.
> 
> Sub 5ft5 16+
> 
> ...


Agree with that tbh, I am 5ft 11, and got my arms to 19.5 (admittedly not very lean tho) last year and they just didn't look big at all. Yet that cvnt weeman has the same armsize on 5ft 9 thereabouts and looks fvcking huge :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

So I'd def say the primary factor is arm circumference versus height - then after that the shape/illusion of the muscle belly itself.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Mine are 18.2inches cold and I dont think they big enough for my height!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

mine are 19.5 but anything below 20 is beta, so smash those guns!!!


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

im 6ft2inch and touching 17 inch im miles out DAM .


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

celtic72 said:


> im 6ft2inch and touching 17 inch im miles out DAM .


Well you are also considered to have big arms if you get comments like "OMFG look at his arms" and women run up to you and ask if they can feel them......yeah its great being me!


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

ill take your body lois lane but ill stick way my facail looks thank you very much lol .


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

God said:


> Don't rub it in! :cursing:


 :lol:



celtic72 said:


> ill take your body lois lane but ill stick way my facail looks thank you very much lol .


Erm.....not the first time i have heard a comment like this about my face i assume it must be extreme jealousy as every one knows i am Brad Pitts look alike double!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

celtic72 said:


> ill take your body lois lane but ill stick way my facail looks thank you very much lol .


BOOOOOOOM

yet another excellent post


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

What about muscle insertions? My bicep ends about 2 inches away from the inside of my elbow, a bicep (or any muscle) can't be bigger than it's length, correct?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Virgo83 said:


> Yeah I think its all relative. If you're 12 stone and got 19 inch arms then I'd say they were big but if youre 18 stone with 19 inch arms then I wouldnt


If you are 12st with 19" arms I would say they were a bit out of proportion as opposed to big.



F.M.J said:


> What about muscle insertions? My bicep ends about 2 inches away from the inside of my elbow, *a bicep (or any muscle) can't be bigger than it's length*, correct?


What?

J


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

F.M.J said:


> What about muscle insertions? My bicep ends about 2 inches away from the inside of my elbow, a bicep (or any muscle) can't be bigger than it's length, correct?


length will dictate diameter but i dont think its as simple as that


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Never measured my arms. I think it's all relative.

I had some gypo's kicking off at me telling me he was a bare knuckle fighter the other week in the toilets of a local bar and he said "your muscles don't bother me".

I just said to him "well if they didn't you wouldn't have mentioned them" as i pushed him out the way.

And i'm not 'big'.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

For me its always been about the 20" guns i think if you have got 20" or above then you have made it :bounce: . Im at 19" at the mo at 5ft9 but i do agree it has to be in line with the rest of your body shape and i dont count fatceps :lol: :lol:. i will add to the everyday person on the street i think a 16" arm is considered big


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it is very dependand on shape and proportions.

i have got decent arms, one of my best parts - a lot of people comment on them, they are only 18.5" but they are not too shabby.

Like evey one else on here though.....I want anothe 1.5" but not at the expense of vascularity etc


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Uriel said:


> it is very dependand on shape and proportions.
> 
> i have got decent arms, one of my best parts - a lot of people comment on them, they are only 18.5" but they are not too shabby.
> 
> Like evey one else on here though.....I want anothe 1.5" but not at the expense of vascularity etc


Agreed - all relative (think mine are around 17 though so would be happy with arms like yours).


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> it is very dependand on shape and proportions.
> 
> i have got decent arms, one of my best parts - a lot of people comment on them, they are only 18.5" but they are not too shabby.
> 
> Like evey one else on here though.....I want anothe 1.5" but not at the expense of vascularity etc


yeah you do have a decent set of guns - for any age, never mind an old cnut :whistling:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Slightly off topic, but at what point does it become a fatcep IYO? Horseshoe visible? Do veins have to be visible/prominent? What about striation on the tricep?

J


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> i have got decent arms, one of my best parts


That and an uncanny likeness to Ian Beale. :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Slightly off topic, but at what point does it become a fatcep IYO? Horseshoe visible? Do veins have to be visible/prominent? What about striation on the tricep?
> 
> J


faticeps is just a name skinny t shirt boys on here call a gun bigger than 14" to make themselves feel better:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> That and an uncanny likeness to Ian Beale. :lol:


And I hope your next sh1t is like a breech birth burning pine cone dragging a foot of barbed wire coated in brocken glass


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Tis all about balance for me I have seen boys with big arms but very poorly balanced i.e.

large bis small tris or the reverse of this plus some people have good guns per se but mahoosive forearms and massive shoulders which dwarfs them, again coming down to size. Another factor is the way the genetics of the individual are, I remember seeing Linford Christie in a tight tee on a question of sport and he had like bulging muscle bellies with tiny joints creating an overall illusion of size.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rickski said:


> Tis all about balance for me I have seen boys with big arms but very poorly balanced i.e.
> 
> large bis small tris or the reverse of this plus some people have good guns per se but mahoosive forearms and massive shoulders which dwarfs them, again coming down to size. Another factor is the way the genetics of the individual are, I remember seeing Linford Christie in a tight tee on a question of sport and he had like bulging muscle bellies with tiny joints* creating an overall illusion of size*.


That's the same reason his willy looked so big:whistling:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> its all relative to how proportianate and shapely the arm is on any given person,a lean 18'' arm on someone of average height will look mahoosive to the guy in the street


Measuring means sh1t imo.

This is a spot on statement...ill be honest i think my arms are weak,they are around 18 half but im lean all year round..people say to me they look about 20....thats fine imo.lol

But they dont believe me when i say they are under...i would never lie....you never know when Purple Aki is about with his tape measure to prove me wrong and make me look a cnut :lol:


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

pea head said:


> Measuring means sh1t imo.


Exactly. Its all about the look. Anything above around 15-16 inches on a lean person can look very impressive, but ita also in relation to joint size, bone size, height etc.

A ripped to the core 16" arm riddled with veins and a prominent cable-vein, and a bicep that looks like a softball about to pop off your arm when you flex is a lot more impressive than a fat mess of however many inches with no definition.

Generally when people start speaking to your arms instead of you/glancing at them, it means they must be impressive. When people get leaner their arms look bigger and better


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

pea head said:


> Measuring means sh1t imo.
> 
> This is a spot on statement...ill be honest i think my arms are weak,they are around 18 half but im lean all year round..people say to me they look about 20....thats fine imo.lol
> 
> But they dont believe me when i say they are under...i would never lie....you never know when Purple Aki is about with his tape measure to prove me wrong and make me look a cnut :lol:


Finally someone being honest!!! And your arms do look big and ripped mate! Because your so lean with muscle maturity they do look 20 "

You can rely on a thread about arm size to fet some very inflated measurements, people quoting 2 inches too big, like me saying i have a 12" d*ck


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

adonis said:


> Finally someone being honest!!! And your arms do look big and ripped mate! Because your so lean with muscle maturity they do look 20 "
> 
> You can rely on a thread about arm size to fet some very inflated measurements, people quoting 2 inches too big, like me saying i have a 12" d*ck


LOL...cheers mate...not anymore,since this injury and natty life im a worm in long sleeved sweatshirts.....Im not kidding either :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Agree with that tbh, I am 5ft 11, and got my arms to 19.5 (admittedly not very lean tho) last year and they just didn't look big at all. Yet that cvnt weeman has the same armsize on 5ft 9 thereabouts and looks fvcking huge :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> So I'd def say the primary factor is arm circumference versus height - then after that the shape/illusion of the muscle belly itself.


Your arms did look big you 'tard,i remember one night i was on the way to the gym and you were running late and stopped the car on your way home beside me to let me know,you had tshirt on and i remember thinking 'fkn hell guns!!' (for the record folks Rams unlike myself keeps covered up pretty much 99% of the time so i rarely get to see how he looks regularly)

Plus prob one of the main things giving my arm the illusion over yours at the time was just mine being leaner,but believe me your arms were looking hefty:thumbup1:



rs007 said:


> yeah you do have a decent set of guns - for any age, never mind an old cnut :whistling:


defo agree with that,John got some cracking gunnage going on and altho does sport a large arm the shape/condition of them giving the illusion of bigger still 



Joshua said:


> Slightly off topic, but at what point does it become a fatcep IYO? Horseshoe visible? Do veins have to be visible/prominent? What about striation on the tricep?
> 
> J


I'd say when the arm stops looking so impressive when flexed,ie no pop from the actual muscle,virtually no distinction between muscle groups



tuna_man said:


> Generally when people start speaking to your arms instead of you/glancing at them, it means they must be impressive. When people get leaner their arms look bigger and better


This i do get a lot,in summer time if out with vest or T showing of gunnage people stare at my arms like i'm a girl walking down the street with her tits out :lol:

Other day when we were at hospital to see our daughters surgeon the consultant(female) and surgeon (male) just spoke to my arms whenever they addressed me lmao

Thing is in the usual body dismorfic way i know my arms are obv bigger than the average joe but to me they still dont feel large enough,once i get them to a lean 20'' i tell myself i will be happy but know for a fact i'm kidding myself on and will still feel the same lol bodybuilding !!! :cursing: :cursing:

Proportions/muscle bellies and condition mean more than anything,largest i have ever had my arms was a touch over 20'' cold at 18st 3lbs but they were just big fatceps,no visible horseshoe and so much water/fat between my bicep tendons and elbow that no peak on bi's,since then i've been in contest nik at 14st 7lbs with arms taping at a touch over 18 3/4'' which made 20'' fatcep of old look ridiculous:thumb:

Currently in the offseason i fluctuate between 224-234lbs and arms fluctuate from a touch under 19''-19 1/2'' with visible horseshoe and on good day split bi's and decent vascularity


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> What about muscle insertions? My bicep ends about 2 inches away from the inside of my elbow, a bicep (or any muscle) can't be bigger than it's length, correct?


What you mean is it cant be thicker that its length.That is correct, if it was it wouldnt be able to contract.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Wise words from the Weeman. Muscle dysmorphia rules. I'd bet even Phil Heath wants an extra inch or two on his arms.

Last time someone measured my arms I had 21" faticeps at 21 stone 3 pounds of blubber. They did not look good! :lol:

PS Almost 19" at 14 and a half stone is pretty damn awesome!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

essexboy said:


> What you mean is it cant be thicker that its length.That is correct, if it was it wouldnt be able to contract.


Try telling that to flex wheeler :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

this is a funny question...cos i've seen dudes with big arms but no back,chest,shoulders,legs or width,so really the question is big or not all over...arms dont make you big,just an old gunnage thing to boast about!!!!

some folk are massively big n broad,but string bean arms...n vice versa!!!

i seen brids with massive lils in jumpers and they look huge up-top,but they aint really, just huge lils,skinny arms n slim waist...weird what a bodypart can do to the rest of the appearance of the bod!!!

but i'd say 22" plus guns of solid muscle would pretty much be a good generalisation that the rest of the dude is gonna be huge too,i.e back,shoulders,chest etc!!!!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

The general public would say anything between 15/16 inches.. In a bodybuilding community like this, 18 plus.. ; 9


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

defdaz said:


> Wise words from the Weeman. Muscle dysmorphia rules. I'd bet even Phil Heath wants an extra inch or two on his arms.
> 
> Last time someone measured my arms I had 21" faticeps at 21 stone 3 pounds of blubber. They did not look good! :lol:
> 
> PS Almost 19" at 14 and a half stone is pretty damn awesome!


lol cheers mate.

think of it like this as well,i am sure a cpl of years ago i had seen something written by James L about the size of his monsterous arms,many were shocked to hear they were just over 19'' or something at a bodyweight in the mid 80kgs,when you consider how short in height he is thats incredible,bordering on Lee Priest dimensions.

For someone of average height to sport arms that looked as massive as James's do they would need to be rocking 21''+ in the same condition as his!!

A good example again of how taped size doesnt mean a great deal at the end of the day


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

18+" gives girls wet knickers and makes men track you with their eyes like the fcuking laser gun in predator.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol cheers mate.
> 
> think of it like this as well,i am sure a cpl of years ago i had seen something written by James L about the size of his monsterous arms,many were shocked to hear they were just over 19'' or something at a bodyweight in the mid 80kgs,when you consider how short in height he is thats incredible,bordering on Lee Priest dimensions.
> 
> ...


Well thats where you are wrong bri....thats all you ever talk about is this 20" gunnage...so it does matter :lol: :lol:

Anyway....you bunch of [email protected] seem to have me on the tape...so i think its best i fcuk off from this thread...you bastards


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Surely depends on the size/height/weight/condition of the person.

For example I have 20" arms but am 6ft 3" and are relatively small for my height and frame.

However I think I am right in saying that James L has 20" arms and they look like monsters on his frame!!!


----------



## ADZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

I started back at the gym in December and done all my body measurements prior to my 1st workout just to see what they were.

Biceps were left 14.5" right 15"

Tho at the time it depressed me a bit as they had gone down 3 odd inches from a few years back.

Now in mid march After 3 months training i measured again and my arms have come along quite well imo.

They are now Left 16" right 16.5" .

I have always struggled with Biceps of the years and have relied on my Triceps to make my arms look big.

having said that as i have lost a bit of weight also and can now on a pump see the 2 bicep heads which i never could b4.

Got to admit im gunna give them a little more attention now as i know i have been neglecting them a little as i just love Triceps shape and definition in the past.

Becoming an obsession now lol:thumb:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I see no comments from the girlies yet......but I think 16+ inches from my perspective is not too bad......for a girl:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Weeman, mate what do you think of the idea that for a 1 inch gain in arm size you need to gain 10lbs in bodyweight?

For someone who isnt just a bicep boy lol, but wouldnt mind getting slightly larger relative arm size i.e. more exaggerated looking arms, without a massive weight gain?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Lou said:


> I see no comments from the girlies yet......but I think 16+ inches from my perspective is not too bad......for a girl:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes Lou...you could say :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Robw said:


> For me its always been about the 20" guns i think if you have got 20" or above then you have made it :bounce: . Im at 19" at the mo at 5ft9 but i do agree it has to be in line with the rest of your body shape and i dont count fatceps :lol: :lol:. i will add to the everyday person on the street i think a 16" arm is considered big


You arms are 19 inches in the avvy? Take a better picture as those do them no justice mate respect! :thumbup1:

I have had mine up to 20 inches last Nov at 255lb now they are 18.5 inches and i don't think they will drop any lower than 18 when i am stage this is unpumped obviously. I am just in the short normal range because if i measure the top of my gelled hair i am 5ft8:lol:

I have very long arms though likened to a gorilla or a caveman more than once lol so they look pretty fvcking small in the front bicep pose!


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> You arms are 19 inches in the avvy? Take a better picture as those do them no justice mate respect! :thumbup1:


No mate not in the avy they are a bit smaller then that was when i got back into training after a longish lay off ....i think they was about 18 then


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> You arms are 19 inches in the avvy? Take a better picture as those do them no justice mate respect! :thumbup1:
> 
> I have had mine up to 20 inches last Nov at 255lb now they are 18.5 inches and i don't think they will drop any lower than 18 when i am stage this is unpumped obviously. I am just in the short normal range because if i measure the top of my gelled hair i am 5ft8:lol:
> 
> I have very long arms though likened to a gorilla or a caveman more than once lol so *they look pretty fvcking small in the front bicep pose*!


Proof...?

I haven't measured mine pumped, but after a decent tricep workout my arms are probably what average joe would see as big.. Something like 15-16", love walking past all the mirrors in the changing rooms after a good session :thumb:

Though only a miserable 14.5 when cold :sad:

Edit: Just measured again, and they've shrunk by like an inch since the last time I measured.. :confused1: - Maybe I should get back into working my bi's directly.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Depends on the arms length and the height of the person.
> 
> Sub 5ft5 16+
> 
> ...


If were talking about arm size relative to people who go to the gym then i'd agree with this.

For average Joe's i'd bring it down a touch. Non gym-goers are easier to impress.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Proof...?


Just for you sweet heart. x










I hate arms hate training them just hate them in general lol back is where its at!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Just for you sweet heart. x
> 
> I hate arms hate training them just hate them in general lol back is where its at!


You know what con, you're right.. You're arms are tiny..


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Con your arms are sh1t

:lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Con do you really consider them to look small in a front bi shot? I think your arms look thick, like ur back, can see the thickness of them. One day i want my arms to be like that, in fact id settle for a set of 16s or 17s at min :lol:

For record ive not even measured mine but they are small, i seen someone say they were 12 stone with 18 or 19 inch arms or something like that. If that is case, like josh said surly that would look abnormal would love to see proof of this :whistling: Im gonna start working arms directly as ive stuck to compound lifts for long time now. Good to see u back con aswell


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I'm glad I re-read this question before sulking that there's no 14" - 15" option :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

leafman said:


> Con do you really consider them to look small in a front bi shot? I think your arms look thick, like ur back, can see the thickness of them. One day i want my arms to be like that, in fact id settle for a set of 16s or 17s at min :lol:
> 
> For record ive not even measured mine but they are small, i seen someone say they were 12 stone with 18 or 19 inch arms or something like that. If that is case, like josh said surly that would look abnormal would love to see proof of this :whistling: Im gonna start working arms directly as ive stuck to compound lifts for long time now. Good to see u back con aswell


Look similar to mine in your avi pal. So you're atleast 14" lol.

I feel Path-E-Tech when compared to most of the boards population. :sad: :tongue:


----------



## cant king (Aug 31, 2009)

Size don`t mean nothing tho. Bruce lee`s arms were only 13inch...


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

For the average person smaller than many think I'd guess. But as has been said BF levels, vascularity and shape etc.. all play a much bigger part than just size alone. As an example Serge Nubret had 19.5" or so arms (smaller if Arthur Jones is to be beleived) at around 5'10-11" and imo they looked complete and to anyone amazing.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

cant king said:


> Size don`t mean nothing tho. Bruce lee`s arms were only 13inch...


Bruce Lee was a short ass Asian twig with low body fat levels.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

cant king said:


> Size don`t mean nothing tho. Bruce lee`s arms were only 13inch...


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

mine are 16" at 5.4, arms are quite long tho would like 17" guns


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

16" at your height should look very good if cut. I trained with Wilf Sylvester RIP for a year or so (BBing legend) he was 5'2" and had 19.5" arms they are the best arms I have ever seen, and even at his diminuitive height he looked awsome.


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

Dav1 said:


> 16" at your height should look very good if cut. I trained with Wilf Sylvester RIP for a year or so (BBing legend) he was 5'2" and had 19.5" arms they are the best arms I have ever seen, and even at his diminuitive height he looked awsome.


tbh i would class mine as cut they do have a fair bit of meat on them, and 19.5 at 5.2 must of looked huge


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lois_Lane said:


> Just for you sweet heart. x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con you are a beast! Your condition looks good and with 5 more weeks to go you will be shredded

my arms are just over 17.5" cold. Not sure of my bf levels but i still have visable abs and im 5ft10"


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Depends on the arms length and the height of the person.
> 
> Sub 5ft5 16+
> 
> ...


yea you hard it from con! yea baby!......... i got 18 and a 1/4 inch arms! :beer: :bounce: :thumbup1: :thumb: yea!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Just for you sweet heart. x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con how old are you buddy? arms are thick and have a mature dense look to them........ all be it small :lol:


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Relative to your size and condition with give the look of a big arm. As DB said have to laugh at the fatties with the 20' bingo guns. Some biker guy at a gym down south liked to parade around showing off his huge calfs, shame that the rest of him was such a mess. To be his size he needed calfs that big to keep him up.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Just for you sweet heart. x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fcuking hell lol. /End thread. What a beast. Wouldn't mind my arms getting to that lol.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> con how old are you buddy? arms are thick and have a mature dense look to them........ all be it small :lol:


I am old as dirt Jim this month i will be................24:cursing:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

cant king said:


> Size don`t mean nothing tho. Bruce lee`s arms were only 13inch...


and they looked it too.....


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Depends on the arms length and the height of the person.
> 
> Sub 5ft5 16+
> 
> ...


 :crying:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> :crying:


 :lol:

Very few people can have big arms IMO it's very genetic driven.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol:
> 
> Very few people can have big arms IMO it's very genetic driven.


i guess so, ive had to work hard to even get to 18 inches!!! and i do have orang-utan arms. i blame theyre 'small' apperarance on my monsterous delt size.. :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> i guess so, ive had to work hard to even get to 18 inches!!! and i do have orang-utan arms. i blame theyre 'small' apperarance on my monsterous delt size.. :whistling:


I just walk backwards at all times so every one sees my back only:thumbup1:

P.S. i am sure my arms are longer they nearly touch my fvcking knees lol


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I just walk backwards at all times so every one sees my back only:thumbup1:
> 
> P.S. i am sure my arms are longer they nearly touch my fvcking knees lol


 :lol: :lol:, i just walk around with my delts flared out like markus ruhl to take attention away from my arms :laugh:

my arms are 35 inches from top of my shoulder to my finger tip.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I think you need 18" plus arms to be big. Mine aren't quite that big yet. When they get there, I'll say you need 19". Never satisfied me.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

for the three lads that came in our club last night

two had big arms one had ok arms

mine crawled away into their shell, hopefully one day they'll be as big as bruce lees


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i think this has went way of topic. the average person imo i would ssay this is a person who doesnt really train may pop to the gym 3-4 imes per month and do bit of cardio, no reaal look into diet, like a drink and go out maybee 2-3 times per week. in other words the majority of my mates and people i know lol. and if i says i need 20'' arms to have big arms they would laugh at me. my mate plays rugby and is about 6'4 20%bf 17" arm and most people we talk to think he has MASSIVE arms. now people on here would think ''no way are they massive'' but the average person does. my mates say i have big arms and mine are just over 15" at 14-15%bf.

think its gettong judge to much off body building and personal veiws not from what a AVERAGE person would think


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> i think this has went way of topic. the average person imo i would ssay this is a person who doesnt really train may pop to the gym 3-4 imes per month and do bit of cardio, no reaal look into diet, like a drink and go out maybee 2-3 times per week. in other words the majority of my mates and people i know lol. and if i says i need 20'' arms to have big arms they would laugh at me. my mate plays rugby and is about 6'4 20%bf 17" arm and most people we talk to think he has MASSIVE arms. now people on here would think ''no way are they massive'' but the average person does. my mates say i have big arms and mine are just over 15" at 14-15%bf.
> 
> think its gettong judge to much off body building and personal veiws not from what a AVERAGE person would think


yea, well we're not average:laugh:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

dazsmith69 said:


> For the *average person* on the street to say, 'he's got big arms' how big do you rekon your arms have to be?!





adlewar said:


> yea, well we're not average:laugh:


totally agree with your statement, what i mean is most replys are saying what THEY think would be big NOT what they think THE AVERAGE person would think. when the op was not asking what you think is big but what you think someone else ( average) would think.

the op would probly be best asking this on mens health forum :laugh:, just like if we asked a lot f pro bb they would prob say even bigger than alot on here are saying.

i think what the average person thinks big or lean is nowhere near what people on her think, eg, liam my mate is 12%bf and people think he is ripped, where as on here people would say lean.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

An average person can think Brad Pitt is massive and a average person can ask if a pro bodybuilder works out, basically they have no fvcking clue. If you are happy with how they look and think they are big then be happy LMAO.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Damn i really need to work on my 14.7's don't I! PMSL.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> An average person can think Brad Pitt is massive and a average person can ask if a pro bodybuilder works out, basically they have no fvcking clue. If you are happy with how they look and think they are big then be happy LMAO.


 true, and nah i aint happy lol, but the op asked what the average would think is big and i think the average person who doesnt train just joe bloggs off the street has very low expectations of big arms. a fewmale mate of mine had added a fan of on face book '' ripped 6pack abs'' go on and look at the comments on the picss, its laughable. there is guys with abs barley out, ike 14% and girls replying saying oooo yea amazing body. hence why i think average person wouldnot need 20''+ guns to be big if 5'11'' or over


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Average Joe = lots of definiton and little/no muscle. Heat's "body of the week" is often a guy who is rail thin but got defintion therefore 'muscular'. And Daniel Craig got all the plaudits despite the fact he wasn't really that big at all...


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> true, and nah i aint happy lol, but the op asked what the average would think is big and i think the average person who doesnt train just joe bloggs off the street has very low expectations of big arms. a fewmale mate of mine had added a fan of on face book '' ripped 6pack abs'' go on and look at the comments on the picss, its laughable. there is guys with abs barley out, ike 14% and girls replying saying oooo yea amazing body. hence why i think average person wouldnot need 20''+ guns to be big if 5'11'' or over


You're right. The amount of times I've seen girls cum their pants over some scrawny runt. :cursing:

Sometimes wonder why I bother, maybe I should just grow my hair long, learn to play guitar again and call everyone 'dude'. :confused1:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok I'm a complete newbie and my arms are 15". I feel so small and inadequate.


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

at my hight 5ft 7, id be happy with 15" biceps and toned. as would look pretty big for my height.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dos'nt matter what size they are,just develop the muscles?and good seperation.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

self whoring here as well as proving apoint of how muscle shape/condition can skew whats regarded as big,my arms in this pic were only 17 1/4 at the time but peeled,look much larger even if i do say myself


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> self whoring here as well as proving apoint of how muscle shape/condition can skew whats regarded as big,my arms in this pic were only 17 1/4 at the time but peeled,look much larger even if i do say myself


Have you fallen asleep posing?

That's commitment to your sport. :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MillionG said:


> Have you fallen asleep posing?
> 
> That's commitment to your sport. :lol:


i'm a god damn machine mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> i'm a god damn machine mate :lol: :lol:


No sh*i*t mate, we built hadrians wall to keep big scottish fvckers like you away from our women.. :lol: :tongue:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Two inches more and I too wil be unstoppable!!!


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

what about thighs guys? what would you class as big?! (i have no idea for a gauge of measurement myself)


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

dazsmith69 said:


> what about thighs guys? what would you class as big?! (i have no idea for a gauge of measurement myself)


Impressive legs for average Joe would be anything where the teardrops are visible.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

weeman said:


> self whoring here as well as proving apoint of how muscle shape/condition can skew whats regarded as big,my arms in this pic were only 17 1/4 at the time but peeled,look much larger even if i do say myself


Phenomenal arms mate, if i may say so.

Proves that inches on the tape mean jack sh1t when compared with quality and definition.

IMO even a 16 inch ripped and muscular arm is a fantastic achievement


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

DB said:


> if you are lean then I'd say anything about a 15" is considered as big from the general public
> 
> I love fatties who reckon they are rocking 20" but they look a mess!


Great reply,i have always thought that! big massive(fat guy) with big arms

and the rest of him like a bale of hay with the string cut. :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

You usually find a 16" fills a 'large' t-shirt sleeve reasonably well. With a 'medium' it looks like you're trying a bit hard.

I think it's not just relative to the rest of your stats but also where abouts you are and who else is around you. You be rocking some 22's but then so might everybody else (if you happen to live in a community of pro BB's!) so they'd be considered average.

15-16" is usually enough to let people know you train fairly seriously, deffinition is what makes them eye catching though.


----------



## stu4evablue (Mar 20, 2010)

i am currently at 15` but would like to get to the 17` mark , but i do think getting the definition that Tuna man has is a bit out my reach.

Answering the the question 17`+


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> hmmmm
> 
> weeman looks amazing but thats also a shapely 17.5 " arm...
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: thats a hardcore arm matey:thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> hmmmm
> 
> weeman looks amazing but thats also a shapely 17.5 " arm...
> 
> ...


BUT you are how tall again Scott, 10 foot is it:lol:

That said you are still the arm king on this thread as far as i can tell.

Weeman can have runner up position with his shapely ladies arms


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> BUT you are how tall again Scott, 10 foot is it:lol:
> 
> That said you are still the arm king on this thread as far as i can tell.
> 
> *Weeman can have runner up position with his shapely ladies arms*


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: you bitch :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm shooting for those ladies armed to be 19+ and peeled next time i grace the stage.

Which at my height,lets face it,is fkn awseome :lol: :lol: :lol:

But i will conceed Scott's gotta take the gun title in this thread no question:rockon:

your pipes aint exactly sh1t tho Con no matter what you think mate.

Now we all just gotta sit tight and pray James L doesnt post a pic of his cannons in here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: you bitch :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm shooting for those ladies armed to be 19+ and peeled next time i grace the stage.
> 
> ...


Whens that gonna be then?

How many pies will be needed to hit that:confused1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Whens that gonna be then?
> 
> How many pies will be needed to hit that:confused1:


steady pie influx begins tomoz at a rate of 4 a day,word has it they can produce local growth if smeared into the given muscle group,its a sacrifice iam willing to take,being followed about my neighbourhood by all the local stray cats n dogs due to the pungent stench of grease,pastry and days old reconstituted meat source wafting from the pythons:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

all being well will hit the stage again in the next 4 month or so mate,last year arms were 18 3/4 on stage so i will be gutted if they come in less than 19 this time around!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> steady pie influx begins tomoz at a rate of 4 a day,word has it they can produce local growth if smeared into the given muscle group,its a sacrifice iam willing to take,being followed about my neighbourhood by all the local stray cats n dogs due to the pungent stench of grease,pastry and days old reconstituted meat source wafting from the pythons:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> all being well will hit the stage again in the next 4 month or so mate,last year arms were 18 3/4 on stage so i will be gutted if they come in less than 19 this time around!


Right on mate.

You going to get your pro card this year?

Any way arms are BORING we need a back thread:whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Right on mate.
> 
> You going to get your pro card this year?
> 
> Any way arms are BORING we need a back thread:whistling:


lol dont think a pro card will ever be in my future Con,if i go down in this sport in the UK being remembered as a high end amateur it would make me more than happy

now about this back thread,its irrelevant dont you know?i mean when was the last time you saw a thread started saying 'what sized back would you say you have to have to be considered big?' :lol: :lol:

seriously tho,non asslickin,i doubt there would be anyone in this thread who would match your back you cvnt!!!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Its all relative, 18" should do the trick for the average joe

Ive twig arms, my chest and back makes them look like sticks lmao


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Depends on a lot of factors, I have no idea what size mine are but as I have short arms it makes them look big

I always get a lot of compliments on them but as with everything else can never be too big


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Mine are 17 cold. FU!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

18.5" of pure, unadulterated lard!

If I shake my arms hard enough, I can get a really cool ripple effect going on and it looks like im swinging my bicep round and round.

Let's see you lean cvnts do that! Eh? Eh? Eh?!


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

my arms are 19" n i think i really need put at lest 2" more


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I love how guys keep fcuking flapping on how big their arms are......but never put a pic up.

I have a 30" c0ck on the slack but my camera is broken.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

pea head said:


> I love how guys keep fcuking flapping on how big their arms are......but never put a pic up.
> 
> I have a 30" c0ck on the slack but my camera is broken.


Mine's 32", I use it as a belt to keep the pants up around my 26" waist.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

well, whats the averag? 14-16 i guess.

so 18 would be big imo


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Earl-Hickey said:


> well, whats the averag? 14-16 i guess.


On the board 17-18", so yes 14-16" sounds about right:lol: :lol:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

WRT said:


> On the board 17-18", so yes 14-16" sounds about right:lol: :lol:


Yes, but also on the board we all have supermodel girlfriends and aston martins! :bounce:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Yes, but also on the board we all have supermodel girlfriends and aston martins! :bounce:


Well if you were going to lie why say you have 18 inch arms....i mean 18 inch arms are painfully average if you are going to lie may as well make it a good one


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well if you were going to lie why say you have 18 inch arms....i mean 18 inch arms are painfully average if you are going to lie may as well make it a good one


18" isn't average to a normal person, thats what i meant


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

just out of interest, from my avvi what size would you guess mine where?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

How about a 17.5" on a 5'5" fairly lean (11%bf) midget?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> How about a 17.5" on a 5'5" fairly lean (11%bf) midget?


Hugeee :thumb:


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

I remember seeing something like your arms should be same as your

waist (both arms) so 34inch waist needs 17inch arms. It may have been

for proportion or symmetry. I dont quite make it on that scale.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

****** said:


> I remember seeing something like your arms should be same as your
> 
> waist (both arms) so 34inch waist needs 17inch arms. It may have been
> 
> for proportion or symmetry. I dont quite make it on that scale.


hahaha this makes my arms in total 35"s and my waist is only 31"


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

how are you measuring this as in arm position, tensed ?

not that im trying to compete, i might scratch double figures if i measure around a woolly jumper


----------



## fishro (May 26, 2009)

im 6'2 with puny 16 inch arms lol... and most people say i have big arms.... ooo can i touch em .. flex bob flex ... makes it all worth it lol


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

just measured... 13inchers ! lol

i only weigh 125lb tho and im 5'8


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Lol, as if 19" arms aren't classed as big.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

jordanwlkp said:


> my arms are 19" n i think i really need put at lest 2" more


Lol. Pic?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

is this tensed or un'tensed....?


----------



## unique1 (May 24, 2010)

im 6ft with 16 1/2 ich arms but no big peak the whole bi just grows, i need a peek oh and they are lean not fattie arms


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

A quote from Arthur Jones:

'' The largest muscular arm that I ever measured -- or saw -- was Sergio Oliva?s, which, accurately measured, "cold" was 20 1/8 inches. Arnold Schwarzenegger?s arm was 19 7/8, slightly pumped -- probably 19 1/2 "cold"..

..an actually muscular arm that measures a full 18 inches is enormous -- a 19 inch arm is simply huge -- and a 20 inch arm almost defies belief;

Arnold Schwarzenegger?s arms are almost as large as Sergio?s, and he shows no signs of restricted movement around the elbow joint.''

Obviously, times have changed since that was written.


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

This is Franco Columbo:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm saying 15-16 because even when I had 14" arms at college a few years back people would comment saying they were big simply because nobody else went to the gym. I personally would say anyone with 17" + arms has big arms.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

My arms are 18.5", but at 6'3" they don't look huge.

Saying that, the average person off the street and at work think they're massive.


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

i'd say anything from 15" onwards with a decent tricep would look good..imo


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i measured mine for the 1st ever time last nite and they are 15" i am 5ft 8ish i am over 15st but arms are lean (no fat)


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

id say mine tence being 14... still look normal. But anything 15 onwards... is estetically big.


----------



## drab4 (Apr 6, 2003)

Would think the "average person on the street" is more likely to notice your forearms than your upper arms, unless you're one of those types who sports a spray on vest, clown pants, and a nice colourful bum-bag whatever the weather

:wink:

So for forearms, I voted 17" to be noticed in a crowd

Upper arms, an inch or two more


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

depends greatly on wether its cut or not for me a bulk/fat arm isnt considered big ......... its just fat

so imo a cut 18-19 inch arm is hell of a lot better than a 22 fat arm


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I was at a party last week and they were saying they don't remember my arms being that big. They're only 15 1/2 inches and I'm 6 ft 1. They're probably smaller since last time they seen them but much more defined.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> i was out today in a tshirt with baby,
> 
> id say 99%| of all walking past had to double take,
> 
> think the population has seen big guys but if ur inshape, like the comic books even a 19" arm is gna look huge compared to ur hands, head and watever ur carrying, unless ur carrying jws ego! lol


agreed mate,  :thumbup1: . a big arm in condition is a pretty rare sight IMO.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

gotta agree on the condition aspect alean arm always looks alot bigger than its actual measurement anything over 18 is a decent arm but it does depend on frame


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Chris Lund took this shot of my forearm back in the 70's...it was taped at 18"


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

John Wood said:


> Chris Lund took this shot of my forearm back in the 70's...it was taped at 18"


you had 18'' forearms!!!! fkn hell!!!!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

John Wood said:


> Chris Lund took this shot of my forearm back in the 70's...it was taped at 18"


that is just nuts!!!! 

:beer:


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

weeman said:


> you had 18'' forearms!!!! fkn hell!!!!


Yes...when I 1st started training my upper arm and forearm where the same size at 16.5"


----------



## barryd (Nov 26, 2009)

John Wood said:


> Chris Lund took this shot of my forearm back in the 70's...it was taped at 18"


 freaky forearm shot john,bigger than most peoples upper arm measurement.especially for the 70s when 17inches was considered a big arm.wicked mate.


----------



## jimbo_ (Jun 28, 2010)

I have sh1te arms, so I'm easily impressed by anyone with decent size or definition, a ripped 16" looks great and a bulky 19-20" looks good too


----------



## drab4 (Apr 6, 2003)

Always liked that pic John. Very impressive


----------



## paulbp (Jul 3, 2010)

I've been told I have big arms by people who don't go to the gym, but I know for a fact mine are tiny compared to loads of people I know.

Mine are about 14.5" to 15" depending on if I've been training or not. And I'm aiming to get to at least 18".


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

No matter what people say, a big arm is always going to be a couple of inches larger than what mine are.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Easy rule of thumb, low body fat as possible so you can see the muscle, but forearms twice size of wrists, and upper arm and neck about same size.


----------



## nathwoz (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm 16 inches at 10% body fat.

Look pretty big but need 18 inches badly! Only 19 though so got time to grow


----------



## Roiderrhys (Apr 7, 2010)

DB said:


> if you are lean then I'd say anything about a 15" is considered as big from the general public
> 
> I love fatties who reckon they are rocking 20" but they look a mess!


haha so true, i have a step brother who is thick as **** and thinks hes 'big' but hes not hes just FAT!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I used to get comments about my arms, untill the rest of me caught up...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm a tall guy but I started off with a slim frame and bulked up as a bodybuilder. My arms reached over 20 inches when I was in my prime a long time ago now.

I still train hard and my biceps are in good proportion to my physique.

So it depends on your build as to whether you need to have extra development in your arms.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

My arms are like that of a small child, they look out of proportion size wise.

Luckily I have a high peak so can appear larger when arms are bent.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> My arms are like that of a small child, they look out of proportion size wise.
> 
> Luckily I have a high peak so can appear larger when arms are bent.


Don't look small in ya pic....so does this mean u have to walk round with arms bent in order to stay looking proportionate


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I'm a tall guy but I started off with a slim frame and bulked up as a bodybuilder. My arms reached over 20 inches when I was in my prime a long time ago now.
> 
> I still train hard and my biceps are in good proportion to my physique.
> 
> So it depends on your build as to whether you need to have extra development in your arms.


Los have i been lead into a false sense of security?? Ur 'prime' has been and gone :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Don't look small in ya pic....so does this mean u have to walk round with arms bent in order to stay looking proportionate


Haha yeah constantly picking my nose even when there's no bogies!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Los have i been lead into a false sense of security?? Ur 'prime' has been and gone :whistling:


Yes Skye, we all get old eventually if we're lucky. It's increasingly more diffthcult to cling onto one's youth. I look at my work colleagues and observe people in general and I'm in pretty reasonable shape for 48, biceps especially!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Yes Skye, we all get old eventually if we're lucky. It's increasingly more diffthcult to cling onto one's youth. I look at my work colleagues and observe people in general and I'm in pretty reasonable shape for 48, biceps especially!


Yes that can be a good medicine...looking at others ur age...some don't half let themselves go eh!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

48 is young lol.

It doesn't matter how big a persons arms are, if they can't squat 250kg+ for reps they will always be small


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Anything between 16-18" under 13 stone I would say fair play to them if lean and good definition, I couldn't give two tossses if someone has 23" arms but is popping dbols daily or stupid amounts of fat.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..mine are like ' knots on cotton' but I'm working on it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Depends on your frame

Over 6 ft id say min 19 - 20


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Geonix said:


> Anything between 16-18" under 13 stone I would say fair play to them if lean and good definition, I couldn't give two tossses if someone has 23" arms but is popping dbols daily or stupid amounts of fat.


Whats wrong with 23's


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

An arm looks 'big' if:

1. Forearms are matching uppers.

2. Lean enough to see individual muscles.

3. Muscles are shoving each other out the way cos theres not enough room for them all.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

over 17 lean would be pretty good


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm more impressed by definition and vascularity than size.

Most chaps I have seen with big arms are big themselves; high body fat, very little definition.

Ever seen a rock climbers arms?

Ripped to pieces + strong from natural use of their arms.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Mine are c17" lean and reasonably vascular. Compared to avg joe in the street they think they're big and whilst they are compared to them, some of the monsters on this board put me to absolute shame.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

glen danbury said:


> dont know exactly but if we are talking average guy on the street not big - look at all the fuss over daniel craig by the masses just for getting a six pack
> 
> fat too easily impressed


This. Non trainers are easily impressed. I Look in the mirror each day and ask myself if i even lift, but other people say im massive. My biceps are **** so my arms are only under 17 inches but to everyone else thats huge apparantly.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> This. Non trainers are easily impressed. I Look in the mirror each day and ask myself if i even lift, but other people say im massive. My biceps are **** so my arms are only under 17 inches but to everyone else thats huge apparantly.


mate, i believe we all have a touch of Body dysmorphic disorder, I look in the mirror and feel small, have good days and bad days - big days and small days but just like you everyone else says I'm huge.

I just dont see it, but thats what keeps us striving for bigger and better.

I have just over 19" arms on a 5ft 10 frame...... but tbh even if they were 22" I'd still want them bigger!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Whats wrong with 23's


Nothing is mate! he's just upset that he can't achieve 23's!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Depends on your frame
> 
> Over 6 ft id say min 19 - 20


I was gonna say depends on limb length but you beat me to it!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

idk but more or less all guys of my age that ive seen around have arms the size of my forearms..


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tag said:


> I'm more impressed by definition and vascularity than size.
> 
> Most chaps I have seen with big arms are big themselves; high body fat, very little definition.
> 
> ...


 Plus they have excellent forearms, which unfortunately a lot of bodybuilder lack. Personally I find a well defined and muscled forearm more impressive than big arms.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i agree with tekkers you never think your own are that big which keeps you going..i had to measure mine just now after getting sucked in to the thread and am dissapointed to find they are only 18" i take it you measure them at your thinnest and not right after training arms? i mean i haven't done bi or tri's for 3 days and as its an off day so i am far from full or pumped..making excuses already look!..as i am a good 6'2" and have long levers it makes them look thin to me even though i have good tri shape and definition they are definately too thin


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

Depends on height, bone structure, bodyfat levels... lean at 16 inches i got comments about my arms from pretty much everyone...guys asking fro tips in gym...i have a small bone structure though which creates illusion of them being bigger.


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Im 6ft1 with 16'' and my shoulders and forearms are a lot better than my arms and make them look sh1t, were as a friend the same height as me has 17 and his look fcuking amazing


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Depends on the persons height, if you're 5ft 4 16" arms are going to look massive lol


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

JKHT said:


> Im 6ft1 with 16'' and my shoulders and forearms are a lot better than my arms and make them look sh1t, were as a friend the same height as me has 17 and his look fcuking amazing


hi mate what gyms that your in ? i'm in wirral as well


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm 48 now and way past my peak. This is mine at the moment. It's around 18 1/2".


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

husaberg said:


> hi mate what gyms that your in ? i'm in wirral as well


Bodytech mate just joined its quite good, where you train?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I get a very lot of comments saying my arms are big but if I posted my arms on here it's really nothing that would impress. So to be classed as big on here and big in real life are very different, so I think a lot of you don't give yourself the credit you probably deserve


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I get a very lot of comments saying my arms are big but if I posted my arms on here it's really nothing that would impress. So to be classed as big on here and big in real life are very different, so I think a lot of you don't give yourself the credit you probably deserve


Yep, and considering the op's question was from the average guy on the street perspective. I'd say if you're lean then 16" is ample to be classed as 'big'.

Most seem to think it's also solely related to height. But I'd say bodyfat and frame are just as important. A 6 foot guy with 16" arms that are well defined and vascular will catch the eye far more and a 5"6' dude rocking 18" fatceps.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have big arms in the street at 18" but in the gym I would say anyone with 20" arms are big.

21" arms are the dreaamm.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

id agree with above posts! if you are a lean guy anything over 15 inch would catch the eye of others


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I have eighteen inch arms but to me they are ok.

it really depends if the person is skinny or thick set.

Personally big arms to me are 20 inchs


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Soul keeper said:


> I have eighteen inch arms but to me they are ok.
> 
> it really depends if the person is skinny or thick set.
> 
> Personally big arms to me are 20 inchs


i feel the same mine are a good 18 maybe 18.5 now (after just finnishing a cycle) when measured at any random time though no idea what they are after training, i take it we are talking about them in there usual state and not after an arm session?

anyway i still don't feel like i have good arms just ok for my general size as said above 20" is a proper impressive arm


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i think it's a case of never satisfied..when you are big you want to be bigger so whatever size you are you will not be happy as a body builder thats what drives a lot of us on..i suppose when i was in my teens i would have been stoked to have 18" arms now they are run of the mill..seems everyone has em


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Can only be deemed big if you have the complete decent package including legs. Seen too many guys with decent top halves and 4 inch calves, that's not big, its top heavy.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

braxbro said:


> Can only be deemed big if you have the complete decent package including legs. Seen too many guys with decent top halves and 4 inch calves, that's not big, its top heavy.


Too true plenty of puffed out chests and large arms but sparrow legs in my gym atm..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Person dependant I'd say. I think mine are around 16" but I'm around 6'2" and my arms are long like a chimpanzee, not a good look. Need to be pushing around 18" to start looking like I lift :lol:


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

same in every gym i think..i go to my mates gym but sometimes i train at total fitness and thats the place for the stalk look, plenty of worked on top halves with bean pole legs..of the ones that do squat time and again i see these kids loading the bar up then sticking there bum out instaed of squatting maybe they do half a squat when they warm up then as the wieght goes on the squats get shorter and shorter and the noise gets louder, for me i go below 90 degrees in fact i probably go too deep as my thighs touch calves at back and i end up with a slight bounce to get upward drive..one of the reasons i will only squat 140 now as my knees are shot and i have to use the leg press for heavy sets but my point is this is just a common thing now as most of the gym users are just there to get a good top to look good with shirt off


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

for most people i think around 17"-18". it also depends on height, insertions and how lean said person is. most people (non lifters) consider a 150lbs man with 14"-15" arms "big" though.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Theorist said:


> for most people i think around 17"-18". it also depends on height, insertions and how lean said person is. most people (non lifters) consider a *150lbs man with 14"-15" arms "big" though*.


Literally described me :whistling:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Tom90 said:


> Person dependant I'd say. I think mine are around 16" but I'm around 6'2" and my arms are long like a chimpanzee, not a good look. Need to be pushing around 18" to start looking like I lift :lol:


I'm the same height and arm size as you and I'm always getting compliments on my arms. What clothes you wear has a lot to do with it though - I wear tops that are snug around the arms, and my insertion points and definition are pretty good so all things considered, they give off the illusion of bigger/more impressive arms when they're hanging. My arms have always responded well in the year and a half I've been training, hoping that when I start my first cycle soon they blow up


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

bigchickenlover said:


> Too true plenty of puffed out chests and large arms but sparrow legs in my gym atm..


Haha so true. There was a guy in the gym last night in a muscle vest and shorts who kept flexing and looking at his arms.

I was itching to ask him if he was riding a chicken, but managed to restrain myself...


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Im 6ft tall, weigh 11 stone and have 16"s this was taken after working triceps


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

glen danbury said:


> dont know exactly but if we are talking average guy on the street not big - look at all the fuss over daniel craig by the masses just for getting a six pack
> 
> fat too easily impressed


People are very impressed easily, I'm not big by bb standards and by bb standards im fat but to my mates and random ppl im the big hench scary man lol.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> People are very impressed easily, I'm not big by bb standards and by bb standards im fat but to my mates and random ppl im the big hench scary man lol.


My ex missus thought I was ripped and 'big' I kept trying to explain 86kg @ 18% was neither :/


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if you wanna look like you lift but dont have the size get started on condition


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Anything over 15" looks big to the average joe,simple reason is ,most average 11 stoners have 12" arms.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Shape has a lot to do with it, bodybuilding is often about creating "illusion" as well. For example, if your triceps insert pretty high and you get that horseshoe shape going on, your arms will appear to be more muscular than an arm on which the long head is thick right down to the elbow.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I said:


> Shape has a lot to do with it' date=' bodybuilding is often about creating "illusion" as well. For example, if your triceps insert pretty high and you get that horseshoe shape going on, your arms will appear to be more muscular than an arm on which the long head is thick right down to the elbow.[/quote']
> 
> A decent upper back and good traps with a smallish waist has you looking good in a shirt. Especially if you only 5 for 10 like me. I'd hate to be tall


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> A decent upper back and good traps with a smallish waist has you looking good in a shirt. Especially if you only 5 for 10 like me. I'd hate to be tall


Ah I love being 6' 2'' mate, all of my favourite physiques have been tall and long-bodied like myself. Takes longer to build an illusion of muscularity, but when you do it looks incredible and gives you great stature; nothing gets girls swooning and blokes saying "Fúck, size of that cúnt" quite like being tall and hench :laugh: That said, you have to have the frame to pull it off - if you have a wide waist, narrow clavicles, small joints etc then your potential will be very limited. Thankfully I've not been cursed with either of the former lol.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I said:


> Ah I love being 6' 2'' mate' date=' all of my favourite physiques have been tall and long-bodied like myself. Takes longer to build an illusion of muscularity, but when you do it looks incredible and gives you great stature; nothing gets girls swooning and blokes saying "Fúck, size of that cúnt" quite like being tall and hench :laugh: That said, you have to have the frame to pull it off - if you have a wide waist, narrow clavicles, small joints etc then your potential will be very limited. Thankfully I've not been cursed with either of the former lol.[/quote']
> 
> Exactly this.. If you're tall, yeah it's longer to fill out but when you start you start looking monstrous and people take notice.
> 
> I'm 6'5 and no where near crazy big but I can stand next to ifbb pros and not look tiny because of my height


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I've torn both my biceps - so **** you all!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

B.I.G said:


> Exactly this.. If you're tall, yeah it's longer to fill out but when you start you start looking monstrous and people take notice.
> 
> I'm 6'5 and no where near crazy big but I can stand next to ifbb pros and not look tiny because of my height


Agree 100% mate, takes a lot longer to fill out but IMO looks far more impressive. I'm 6'5 aswell mind so I am biased. Out of interest what do you weigh in that photo mate, I always look huge in photos compared to my mates but never stood next to anyone who carries any size


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Agree 100% mate, takes a lot longer to fill out but IMO looks far more impressive. I'm 6'5 aswell mind so I am biased. Out of interest what do you weigh in that photo mate, I always look huge in photos compared to my mates but never stood next to anyone who carries any size


About 135kg I reckon mate.. Currently at 141 back on cycle but at our height that isn't really impressive.. Gotta get to 150+ to be massive lol


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

B.I.G said:


> About 135kg I reckon mate.. Currently at 141 back on cycle but at our height that isn't really impressive.. Gotta get to 150+ to be massive lol


That's some size mate, I can't get much above 120kg to be honest and still get comments about my size. To be fair I could probably put a stone or so on my legs if I pulled my finger out.

How's your cv at that sort of weight? You always been big?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> That's some size mate, I can't get much above 120kg to be honest and still get comments about my size. To be fair I could probably put a stone or so on my legs if I pulled my finger out.
> 
> How's your cv at that sort of weight? You always been big?


120kg is heavy mate that's a good weight and to get heavier the food gets a lot harder lol.

Cv is a bit poor, sometimes it's hard work to go up a lot of stairs but it ain't as bad as I can imagine it'll get :lol:


----------

